# Fair boarding fee?



## alex43567 (Feb 27, 2011)

I am trying to figure out what would be a fair boarding fee? What does everybody else charge?
Right now I am watching a pair of milkers, and milking them once a day (as instructed). The one doe behaves fine (for a FF), but the other (a SF) is a horrible brat. Both of their behavior has improved in the few days I've been milking (I think they have their owner "buffaloed"). They came with their own grain/hay.
I also have been trying to reach a decision on this, b/c breeding season is approaching: for example, do I charge:
A. $40/doe for breeding, plus $1/day for care (dry doe) or $2/day if needs milked
B. $75/doe, includes one month board (milking extra)
????
I have seen other breeders in my area (NW Ohio) charging anywhere from $1/day up to $4.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Is that $40 for a month plus a daily charge? I have never done this and probably won't unless there is a really good reason, but it seems to me it would be better to have an amount per day. One amount for milkers, more if twice a day, another for dry does, then an amount per day in addition if you are providing food. Plus of course the costs if you have to get a vet.

Jan


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I guess it in part depends on your area and local fees. If you have to milk or spend extra time with them that would def cost more. I think the $ per month for breeding is kinda dependent on your buck. Some bucks may cost more to breed to but $40 sounds like a good starting cost (low end of the spectrum). I would do a daily rate in addition to that dependent like I said on your area and amount of time you have to spend on them. $2 min and maybe a discount for multiple goats.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Are you talking about does that come to you for breeding? If so, this is what it cost me to breed my horse a few years back. Breeding fee (what ever you decide) plus $5 a day for board. If my mare had been with a foal, then that price went up to $10 a day. They fed hay. If the owner wanted grain fed, they supplied it and another $1 was added. 

If I was required to also milk a goat it would be extra. This is taking up my time so it will cost you! The cost would depend on how much time I spent milking. What is your time worth? You just need to break it down to what the owners want you to do and charge accordingly. Each thing you do costs something!


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

If you are only going to charge $1 a day for milking, why not have them keep the dollar and you keep the collected milk? The amount of milk you get will be worth way more than $1's worth. Otherwise I think you have the right idea of fees, although I think the base fee should depend on the buck. Check other bucks in your area also. an average pedigreed buck is not going to be worth the same amount of money as a buck with show history or flashy lineage to people looking to have their doe bred.


----------



## alex43567 (Feb 27, 2011)

I usually stay right around $40/doe for breeding. I don't have a huge herd, and would like a better idea of what my bucks will throw. That and usually the does brought are 4H projects. I'm not in goats to make money (I would probably make more selling used light bulbs, hehe), but like them to come close to breaking even. And they usually do, at least IMO. (I've figured before that my husband spends $1-2K each year on his snowmobile, 4wheeler, hunting and fishing trips....so if I am w/in that much of even, I'm happy)
I guess my bigger question is the daily charge. I don't mind having (dry) does here for 3-4 weeks--actually usually suggest it to make sure they get bred. But I had a few take advantage of me last year and leave them for 2-2.5 months....and didn't even offer to pay extra, even tho the feed they had brought was long gone. (I also strongly suggest to all to bring their own grain/hay, so that the experience isn't soo stressful on the doe). 
I know I don't have lots of extra $, so a high daily charge would be a big deciding factor to me....and I figure it would be to others too. So I am trying to figure out something reasonable... I am leaning toward $1/day for dry does and $2 for does needing milked. If I charge a daily fee, should I still suggest that does be left for 3 weeks? I guess what I would like to see is people who know their goats and have a clue as to when they will come in heat....okay will stop rambling..


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

I rarely ever have an outside doe stay at my property for more than a week, but people around here know what how it works and get down to business. The owners in your area should have some idea of when each doe will be in heat, if not than I can understand keeping the doe longer (such as for 4-H kids).

Why not have the doe comes to stay with the buck for an amount of time agreed upon by both you and the doe owner, Upon a written contract they get charged extra after so may late days or you keep the doe? You just need to specify the late day fee in the contract. That way the owners are less likely to put off getting their goat back and if someone ditches their doe with you for another 2-2.5 months you get the money you deserve. This lets them know they cannot just forget about their doe. If they call and say they are not able to get the goat on the arranged day for some reason but can come in the next 1-2 than that is fine with me.


----------

